

Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Plant Hi-Res Photos - bigfoot
http://cryptome.org/eyeball/daiichi-npp/daiichi-photos.htm

======
marze
Interesting, from the second pic it looks like reactor building 4 was crushed
inward at the top by the blast wave from the building 3 explosion, crushing
even the concrete structural beams and columns.

You can also see a 60 ft diameter hole in the turbine building from something
lofted by the explosion, possibly the top of the secondary containment
structure.

------
hammock
That looks miserable.

